# 721 and FW Update and E* Engineers



## baloo75 (Jun 12, 2003)

This is a message to any E* employees that read this forum, especially the engineering staff, come on I know you are out there. 

As you can see MANY people are having issues with the 721 receiver. I think we have all been patient with you while you address these issues. The consistent reboots (especially when 2 timers are firing together), the slow system responses causing us to have to reboot the receiver, the list goes on and on. These are problems that we all know how to get around, HOWEVER, these are problems that we shouldn't have to live with. We all know that there exists a better version of the firmware, Scott has been telling us about this for the last 6 months. PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, give us this release. I can't believe I am begging after spending $500.00 on this receiver for fixes. 

I am one of those bleeding edge kind of guys on technology and usually request the latest and greatest features. Not this time I am pleading with you please give us a bug fix release, features can come later.

I know you are probably trying to get the new receivers out and I know getting new releasese out takes presidence over current product engineering but for a company whos leader says they have "the industries best dvr technology" I challenge you to prove it. I and I would guess other 721/501/508 owners have not seen this "best dvr technology" yet. In it's current state the firmware is buggy and feature challenged. You have a great hardware platform now I challenge you to WOW us!


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

They are WOWing us now. Starting with the 510 we can pay $5-10 for there defective software. I guess that is OWing us instead of WOWing us.


----------



## jazzis (Nov 6, 2002)

yeah scott what the deal. Tell us something. WHEN


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Do realize this receiver is no longer in production. Just like new subs come first New receivers come before doing things for discountinued ones. Espically if the new ones add to the $$.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

They said it would be out in August, and according to my calendar it is still August. 

The 721 is STILL in production Bob.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

baloo, you are not alone, the 50x receivers still have these issues, minus the dual tuners, and for this we get charged a FRICKING $10 DVR FEE?

OK, I know ours doesn't, but seriously, will the new DVR's be any better? I doubt it.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Scott check again the 721 is DISCONTINUED, no longer in production! To be replaced by the 522 with nicer featres and that fee.


If the NEW DVRs worked as good as TIVOs, they might be worth the money. Who here thinks the new boxes will be that good?????

BTW trhe 508s are out of production too.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Bob where are you pulling your facts from, your butt?

Please show me where it says the 721 is discontinued. According to the 721 team the 721 is still in production.

Ultimately the 721 will be replaced by the 522 but thats still a ways away.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Is the 522 most definitely getting Linux just as the 721 does or is it going to have the same thing the 501/508 does?


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

I was told from a source its discontinued although theres a lot in inventory.

Also listen to the last chat. Didnt charlie say you can still buy 508s and 721s while the inventory lasts?

E will not admit its discontinued because that could hurt sales of in inventory 721s. What they do is stop production off whatever old model, then wait till inventory is very low to release the replacement.

This prevents them from getting stuck with a warehouse full of a product people dont want to buy.


----------



## Big Bob (May 13, 2002)

Its called inventory management bob. 

If they have a lot in inventory, naturally they will discontinue manufacturing new units. This does not mean, in any way, that the 721 has been discontinued. They will continue to sell them for as long as they determine that it is a viable unit. If inventory falls below a certain level, they will do another production run if they wish to continue to offer the unit. 

Sounds to me like the 721 didn't sell quite as fast as Dish projected it would.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

Big Bob said:


> Its called inventory management bob.
> 
> If they have a lot in inventory, naturally they will discontinue manufacturing new units. This does not mean, in any way, that the 721 has been discontinued. They will continue to sell them for as long as they determine that it is a viable unit. If inventory falls below a certain level, they will do another production run if they wish to continue to offer the unit.
> 
> Sounds to me like the 721 didn't sell quite as fast as Dish projected it would.


It was way over priced, that is why I never considered one, I just hope E* does not make the same mistake with the 522, especially now with the DVR fee. If E* tries to sell the 522 for the same price they attempted to get for the 721 and still charge a monthly DVR fee, this unit will fill the ware houses just like the 721 did. I hope E* learned from their mistake.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I also think the 721 was overpriced at least by $100. They should have had a price drop on the 721 like they did on the 501 (later became the 508).


----------

